# What do you wear under/over your armour?



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

First season of DH and loving it (at age 45 no less) but still haven't quite figured out what to wear under/over armour, above the waist anyway. My Dainese stuff chafes too much on the nipples (!) to wear next to the skin so I've been wearing it over a thin climbing T, but then with a freeride jersey on top I'm way too hot. 

Wearing just the armour on top of a T is pretty comfortable but looks kinda dorky and I feel like it's gonna get knocked out of place in a crash.

I just bought a sleeveless base layer and a Troy Lee Moto T and will see if that works.

What's your set-up?

(I'm wearing Dainese Impact + Race Face elbow pads)


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Tire patches over the nipples then armour then a jersey.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

Underarmour heat gear (sleeveless if you like) under, armor, and 5 dollar "running" sport shirt from target, 1 size too large to fit over the armor. I don't wear the under armor because my body armor doesnt bug me when it's just on my skin. But I wear the underarmour for roller hockey. The underarmor keeps the sweat from pooling but it doesnt just suck it like a sponge it keeps you really susprisingly cool. I've never had a problem with my chest pad moving on top of the underarmor so I think you're safe there. I'm a goalie so I know about getting hot and how to stay cool. And a lot about nipple chafing.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

006_007 said:


> Tire patches over the nipples then armour then a jersey.


sounds sexy.

Under armor under
cheap closeout Jersey over


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

well ventilated tank top, armour, then really lite jersey with lots of holes


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Skin...


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Under Armour HeatGear Tactical V-Neck*



pinkheadedbug said:


> First season of DH and loving it (at age 45 no less) but still haven't quite figured out what to wear under/over armour, above the waist anyway. My Dainese stuff chafes too much on the nipples (!) to wear next to the skin so I've been wearing it over a thin climbing T, but then with a freeride jersey on top I'm way too hot.
> 
> Wearing just the armour on top of a T is pretty comfortable but looks kinda dorky and I feel like it's gonna get knocked out of place in a crash.
> 
> ...


Hi Mr. Bug,

I've been using this under my RockGardn pressure suit and love it. It's meant to be tight but I wear an XL instead the L that I wear in everything else.

http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/...40-Men-s-HeatGear-Tactical-V-Neck/1005040-001

My wife uses it too and loves hers as well.

In the summer heat we wear nothing over our pressure suit. In cooler weather we wear over jerseys by Santa Cruz, Fox, etc. The moto over jerseys are cheaper and work just as well.

Good Luck,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

anyone else use the underarmor heatgear stuff?

what about light woolT
polyester "quickdry" shirt

or iheard nothing come up too. i was just wondering if a good base layer could be cooler than nothing


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

i wear t-shirt under and a hope DH jersey over


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Under Armor or Nike Pro base layer under the armor, keeps the sweat wicking and saves the nipples. Then a jersey over the armor, preferably one with lots of holes/short sleeves in it for summer. We get 35 to 40 degrees here in summer....shuttles are preferred, or laid back days on forest singles riding without any armor...


----------



## Jekyll_Jockey (Aug 31, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Under armor under
> cheap closeout Jersey over


Thats me baby! Under Armor Heat Gear, armor, cheap jersey


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

SamL3227 said:


> anyone else use the underarmor heatgear stuff?
> 
> what about light woolT
> polyester "quickdry" shirt
> ...


I wear a silkweight Capilene t-shirt under my armor. I find it more comfortable that way. Over I wear a white nylon mesh t-shirt or tank to reflect the sun away from the black armor.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Regular bike jersey (roadie suit) under; nothing over.


----------



## Drklude (Apr 10, 2007)

Under Armour heat gear t shirt...Rock Garden flak jacket...Short sleeve jersey. I still sweat bullets most of the time, but I think that's pretty much unavoidable.


----------



## kingofthemountain82 (Aug 15, 2007)

yep...moisture wicking undershirt like under armour heat gear (i have the nike version cause it was on sale) but never the less, something to wick the moisture away which in turn takes heat with it. plus the sleeves of my heat gear make it easier to slide my rockgardn elbow pads on. =)


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

I wear an Under Armour Heatgear long sleeve shirt which I got in a small size so it fits very tight, and over that I wear a Fox Launch suit, and sometimes a jersey. The UA Heatgear works surprisingly well.


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

A vest under it to absorb the sweat. And over it my jersey. In winter i pull over a wollen jacket over it . and some times my jersey over the jacket.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

no matter what ya do, yer gonna sweat like a pig, even in cool weather. welcome to dh clothes and armor.

i found these oakley ko short sleeve under shirts on chainlove and got 1. the idea is to have a base layer that wont sweat ya rotten and can be worn under anything such as a tee or a button up. sounded good to me so i grabbed 1 med and immediately ordered a 2nd in large after 1 ride. the med was just a tad too tight but it works. over that goes my dainese gladiator suit and whatever jersey suits me that day. i got a few oakleys off chainlove that were cheap and work well. some are super light fr units, others are from their more burly dh line which fit super small and tight. i returned my larges for xl's and im only 165 lbs.

am also pushin 50 so im impressed yer jumpin on the dh thing. its a blast!


----------

